# 14 hyperrealistische Bilder



## Punisher (17 Mai 2013)

Das sind KEINE Fotos

von Alyssa Monk :


----------



## romanderl (17 Mai 2013)

Einfach echt hammer!


----------



## Stosskraft (17 Mai 2013)

Wow, das ist echt unglaublich :thumbup:


----------



## Justus (17 Mai 2013)

dies ist mal etwas anderes


----------



## caramel (17 Mai 2013)

Manche Bilder sehen wirklich absolut realistisch aus, wie ein Foto eben. Wahnsinn. Sowas möchte ich auch zeichnen können.


----------



## Vespasian (18 Mai 2013)

Danke für das klasse Posting!

HQ wäre super...


----------



## syd67 (19 Mai 2013)

ja schon wahsinn was einige kuenstler so koennen!
wenn du hier in sydney zu circular quay gehst(dort wo die opera ist)
siehst du ab und zu einen aelteren man der die touristen zeichnet
er brauch sehr lange aber die bilder sehen aus wie ein foto!


----------



## Zeus40 (21 Mai 2013)

Genial!

:thx:


----------



## krawutz (22 Mai 2013)

Interessante Sache.:thumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (21 Okt. 2013)

Sehr beeindruckend! :thumbup:


----------



## LikeZero (30 Okt. 2013)

super bilder! gute sammlung, vielen lieben dank!


----------



## Nemesis2k (8 Nov. 2013)

sehe leider keine bilder, liegts an mir oder sind sie down?


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Sick :S Macht einem fast Angst


----------



## HeyJoe63 (2 Jan. 2014)

Mal was anderes


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Großartig!


----------



## kennedybbq (19 Okt. 2014)

Ich liebe diese Kunst - mehr davon!


----------



## Charly3 (3 Jan. 2015)

Wow, super Bilder, gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## uros77 (6 Jan. 2015)

Sehr Geil !


----------



## opertao (10 Jan. 2015)

Das ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## Skar71 (15 Jan. 2015)

Große Kunst


----------



## Kanister (7 Sep. 2017)

Sehr gut getroffen


----------



## zaolin (18 Jan. 2019)

Die Bilder in HQ wären geil!


----------

